# Childbirth Education Classes?



## dcrossman (Dec 13, 2011)

We have a RN who our Doctor would like to teach childbirth classes.  I found a HCPCS code for a Non-Physician provider doing the education, but my understanding is that the hospital (when offering these classes, taught by the same RN) uses a CPT code.  I've contacted a few carriers (such as Anthem and Cigna) and neither will reimburse for the HCPCS code.  Our Doctor would be present for part of the class, but the majority of the teaching will be provided by the RN.

  I'm wondering if any of you have any experience with billing for these classes, and if so, how is it billed?  The RN can get her certification if that is required for billing in an office setting.  I have no experience with this and just don't even where to start. I have no idea what kind of documentation would be required or anything!  The RN and Doctor think I should be able to bill the insurance carriers for this service.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## ajs (Dec 16, 2011)

dcrossman said:


> We have a RN who our Doctor would like to teach childbirth classes.  I found a HCPCS code for a Non-Physician provider doing the education, but my understanding is that the hospital (when offering these classes, taught by the same RN) uses a CPT code.  I've contacted a few carriers (such as Anthem and Cigna) and neither will reimburse for the HCPCS code.  Our Doctor would be present for part of the class, but the majority of the teaching will be provided by the RN.
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you have any experience with billing for these classes, and if so, how is it billed?  The RN can get her certification if that is required for billing in an office setting.  I have no experience with this and just don't even where to start. I have no idea what kind of documentation would be required or anything!  The RN and Doctor think I should be able to bill the insurance carriers for this service.  Any thoughts or suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated!



There is the 98960-98962 series that can be billed for a non-phyician provider, maybe that is what the hospital is using.


----------

